# What have people done with their SSIAs?



## tosullivan (29 Aug 2006)

Just wondering for those of us who have had their SSIA's matured, what have they spent it on?

Myself & the wifes matured this month and we got the full amount of about €20k+ each and we paid off the reminder of our mortgage with about 5k left that we are using to go on holidays next year.


----------



## NHG (30 Aug 2006)

*Re: What have people done with their SSIA's?*

Same situation 2 full SSIA's - cleared off home mortgage with it - had saved alongside ssia in order to be able to clear mortgage.

Now saving in AIB Regular Saver (max) and AIB Online (fixed medium amount which we can top up to max the month that we have a little left over)


----------



## Organ Donor (30 Aug 2006)

*Re: What have people done with their SSIA's?*

Its the beginning of a pension for me... forty years to maturity.


----------



## Beckster (30 Aug 2006)

*Re: What have people done with their SSIA's?*

I am taking a year off from work and travelling around the world. Starting in October. Can't wait !!!!  Anyone else out there doing something like this?


----------



## envelope (30 Aug 2006)

*Re: What have people done with their SSIA's?*

im gonna get my eye's lasered and teeth fixed.


----------



## tosullivan (30 Aug 2006)

*Re: What have people done with their SSIA's?*



envelope said:


> im gonna get my eye's lasered


I got this done 5yrs ago..well worth the money


----------



## GeneralZod (30 Aug 2006)

*Re: What have people done with their SSIA's?*

Mine falls due in a couple of days on Sept 1st. I've changed my mind a few times
about what I'm going to do with it. The current plan which is unlikely to change 
is to make a major push between now and the end of the year to pay off the
mortgage by combining it with some other savings and earnings.

In the end decided I want rid of the mortgage now more than the benefit of
a pension lump sum contribution in 30 years time.

Continuing the savings habit by starting monthly pension AVCs (additonal 10% of salary) 
and opened an AIB regular saver account too.


----------



## Marion (30 Aug 2006)

Mine finishes tomorrow. I am hoping that the market knows who I am and that it does not throw a wobbler  on the last day [I apologise for having ignored the good advice received on AAM]

Mine is ear-marked for building.


Marion


----------



## Suedenim (31 Aug 2006)

I am getting my teeth fixed, using some of it to support myself when I take off two months next summer as unpaid parental leave to spend some long overdue qualtity time with my children, keeping an emergency fund of €2000 and putting what little is left after all that onto my mortgage.


----------



## Perplexed (2 Sep 2006)

Can I give a suggestion to Suedenim & Envelope. I got my teeth fixed this year in Budapest. For 8 crowns & 2 bridges plus whitening & I filling total cost €4k. 
Yes, I know I also had to travel to Budapest - twice in fact - but my dentist here quoted me €4,400 for 2 crowns & the whitening. Told me to come back & have the full job done when I won the lotto !


----------



## envelope (3 Sep 2006)

hi perplexed
did u go to a dentist here first to see what you needed done (is that how u got the quote) or did u just ask. 
i know i need loads done but im not exactly i presume id have to go to a dentist here and get them to to have a look and they contact the dentist in budapest and give them my list?


----------



## Perplexed (3 Sep 2006)

I knew someone who had been to these dentists in Budapest. He was very happy with them & said he had saved around €10k on what it would have cost him here.

I was going to Budapest to look at property so thought I'd check it out. Happened to be going to my dentist here for a routine check-up & asked about the cost. He recommended whitening & 4 crowns, all in the front of my mouth & most visible. Your dentist here will most definitely NOT be happy with the idea of you going abroad to have work done.

When I went to the dentist in Budapest I was asking for the same thing. He first informed me that it was impossible to put a crown in one of the places my dentist here was recommending, as it didn't have a proper anchor tooth next to it. Interesting ! Then he suggested doing a complete job. I thought this would be horrendously expensive but asked for a quote. It worked out about the same as what the guy here was quoting so I decided to go for it. I now have a full set of teeth for the first time in years & am very happy with the work.

I was buying an apartment over there & had business to do. I was travelling anyway so the cost of the two visits wasn't a big issue for me. If you time it right you can get return flights for around €170 with Malev.

Don't think I'm allowed mention the dentists website but if you PM me I can give it to you. They arrange everything for you, including airport transfers.


----------



## pernickety (3 Sep 2006)

i had a ssia for about 2 years,then cashed it in to buy a house abroad, so no 25% for me.

Asking around friends and family, it seems to me that it's all a big anti-climax cause most of them have already spent it on this and that and will just be paying off loans/overdrafts/visa cards. Very few (that I know) are sitting around pondering how they will spend their money...


----------



## Thirsty (3 Sep 2006)

....sigh....mine's going on school fees....!


----------



## Marcecie (4 Sep 2006)

Ours matured in June got 40k we bought a cottage cost 65k and 15 for repairs used savings with 40k (no mortgage on family home) have a tenant waiting to rent as soon as it's ready


----------



## Guest127 (4 Sep 2006)

matured in may. mrs cu wanted a new kitchen so we visited few kitchen providers. some called, some didn't. settled on one who appeared to fit the bill. rang up one day and gave a ball park figure of €9,000 over the phone. called him back to find out exactly what was included and add a full granite worktop. no response since. obviously the country is awash with people splurging on new kitchens so the money is now being diverted to a new bathroom and new ensuite. kitchen can wait as there is actually nothing wrong with it, except its over 25 years old but still looks good (solid iroko teak doors) so basically the €20,000 has been earning sod all since may.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Sep 2006)

cuchulainn said:


> so basically the €20,000 has been earning sod all since may.


Why haven't you stuck it in a high yielding account such as those listed in the _Financial Best Buys _forum in the meantine?


----------



## Guest127 (5 Sep 2006)

sloth: I honestly thought that we would have the kitchen fitted by July/August at the latest. its in the ebs. thought hard about buying shares in AIB during the mini crash in May but you know what thought did......
anyway we had a visit tonight from the tradesman we contacted regarding revamping the bathroom. New shower, new units, new tiles, new floor etc, and then the same again in the ensuite upstairs and we'll see how much change there is if any from the  twenty k. Not much I bet.


----------



## Ham Slicer (6 Sep 2006)

€20,000 gone to builder before I even got it.

Bring on January when SAYE matures


----------



## ragazza (7 Sep 2006)

I got about 17k in mine (wasn't maxed from the start).

I'm spending part of it on holidays - travelled around Spain in Aug, trip to the Amalfi coast in Sep, diving in Red Sea in Sep and trip to India in Oct.

The rest I have in my credit union account. I should put it into a high interest account until the time comes to spend it.


----------



## Glenbhoy (7 Sep 2006)

It'll be going to the revenue in October, pension lump sum contribution at the same time - the little left over will help fund the import of a car from the UK, maybe the VRT element of it (and we might go out for a wee bite to eat too), now when the wife's matures in April next, it'll just be coke fuelled parties and orgies and stuff like that.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Sep 2006)

Glenbhoy said:


> It'll be going to the revenue in October


Why?


----------



## Glenbhoy (7 Sep 2006)

> Why?


Preliminary tax/final tax......  The trials and tribulations of a contractor!!


----------



## ClubMan (7 Sep 2006)

Ah - I see.


----------



## Guest127 (11 Sep 2006)

bit wiser now. one complete bathroom ripped out and replaced with new suite, power shower,fully tiled walls and floors, old stuff removed. new door and new door frame, new ceiling, new lights = not much change out of €9,000.( the new door and door frame are for a future renovation of the hallway and no point in not doing this now as it might damage the tiles later) to be fair its all fairly top of the range stuff because in bathrooms anyway both major Cu's think you get what you pay for ( in the mid to late 70's torquoise was the 'in' colour and  that particular suite was changed to cream in the early 80's but the taps which came with the original suite are still in use, still working fine, no drips, no problems, 32 years later. have absolutely no doubt that the new stuff won't last nearly that long. ( and probably not Cu  either    )


----------

